# Koitreffen in Ratzeburg



## friesenlady (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo
an alle die in näherer Umgebeung von Ratzeburg wohnen. Ab Morgen finden die Ratzeburger Koitage statt. Im Futterhaus.
Es wird sogar ein 1,20m Koi aus Japan erwartet.
Ihr könnt dort euer Wasser analysieren lassen ,kostenlos und ein Doktor sieht sich euren Koi an.
es geht 3 Tage lang.
das war´s ersteinmal


----------

